# electricity rated at 240 or 480 volts



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre seguridad eléctrica y tengo problemas con la siguiente frase:

_Electricity coming into a construction site is usually rated at 240 or 480 volts._
__ 
Mi intento:
_La electricidad que ingresa a un sitio de construcción/obra generalmente se clasifica en/se calcula en/consiste de 240 ó 480 voltios._
__ 
¿Sería alguien tan amable de indicarme cuál es la manera correcta de traducir la frase? 
No sé si deba decir "clasifica", "calcula", "consiste" o de otra forma que no estoy considerando.
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## vicdark

Yo diría directamente:

*...es de 240 ó 480 voltios.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias, vicdark! Es una solución excelente.


----------



## texmexsue

Hello,

Would it be correct to use "*especificado*" as a translation for "*rated*" in the following sentence

test instruments and equipment must be "rated" for direct contact at the circuit voltage on which it will be used.

Instrumentos de pruebas y equipo deberan estar "especificados" para el contacto directo en el voltaje del circuito en cual será usado.

gracias
texmexsue


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

"Rated" en este contexto se refiere a que los instrumentos de pruebas y equipos deben estar autorizados/aprobados/certificados/calificados para el contacto directo.

Así que "especificados" también me parece correcto.

Saludos


----------



## texmexsue

Gracias Tampiqueña
 
Saludos
texmexsue


----------



## Tampiqueña

texmexsue said:


> Gracias Tampiqueña
> 
> Saludos
> texmexsue


 
De nada Texmexsue


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola, una consulta: 

Si hablo de: a transformer rated at 1500 Kva, 600 Volts, lo correcto es: ¿Transformador de 1500 Kva?


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Uvita: 

Pues me puse a leer Google y me parece que sería: Transformador de 1500 Kva, 600 V.
Pero será mejor esperar opiniones más confiables.

¡Saludos!


----------



## UVA-Q

Mil gracias, Tamps. También lo busqué, y así lo dejé, pero me gustaría confirmar que no estoy errada.  Abrazote.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
En electricidad, cuando ves un equipo que dice "Rated...", significa que está diseñado para trabajar hasta XXX, es su rango de trabajo nominal.
En el caso que preguntas Uva-Q, no está del todo claro a qué se refiere, si no hay más datos puedes dejarlo así "Transformador de 1500 Kva, 600 V", pero cualquier técnico te dirá que faltan datos o que 600V es irrelevante.
Un saludo.


----------



## UVA-Q

Gracias... once more. =)


----------



## Chasint

Mi intento

rated = certificado


----------



## UVA-Q

Gracias Biffo =)


----------

